# You're having a dinner party and can invite 5 famous people -



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

They can be living or dead. Who would you invite? I'd invite-Abraham Lincoln,President Obama,Truman Capote,Andy Warhol and Robin Williams (but only if he promises not to hog the conversation). Who would you invite???


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Socrates
Cicero
Leonardo da Vinci
Oscar Wilde
Nikola Tesla

Socrates and Cicero would probably get into a philosophical debate, Leonardo and Tesla would talk about technology, and Wilde would make clever quips combining the two separate circles.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hard to say. But I know for sure Obama isn't on the guest list.

1. Robert Nozick
2. John Bogle
3. Bruce Dickinson
4. Wayne LaPierre
5. George Carlin


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay-UltraShy,this is probably a sign of my ignorance,but I only know of George Carlin-who are the others??


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> Okay-UltraShy,this is probably a sign of my ignorance,but I only know of George Carlin-who are the others??


1. Robert Nozick -- dead for several years. He was a philosophy professor at Harvard. Best known for his 1973 book "Anarchy, State and Utopia" -- probably the most famous book on libertarian philosophy.

2. John Bogle -- age 80. Founder of Vanguard, the nation's lowest cost & second largest mutual fund company. He was CEO & Chairman of Vanguard from 1974-1996, stepping down as CEO when he got a heart transplant after decades of heart problems. Departed as Chairman at required retirement age of 70. Author of a number of books on investing. He made a career out of the the stunningly simply idea that costs matter. Responsible for creating the first index fund available to retail investors.

3. Bruce Dickinson - Lead singer of Iron Maiden from 1981-1992 & again from 1999-now. During those years he was gone he pursued a solo career, producing some highly regarding albums. Generally considered one of the best vocalists in the world of metal.

4. Wayne LaPierre -- Executive Vice President of NRA. Click on the link in my sig line and you'll see Wayne.

5. George Carlin


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

UltraShy-Well,glad to see you at least have a few interests that don't require ammunition!!!


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

Can I clone Jessica Alba five times and just skip the dinner party? I'm sorry...what was the question again?


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Marilyn Manson
2. George Carlin
3. Jesus
4. Jenna Jameson
5. Friedrich Nietzsche

Imagine the conversations!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

desi arnaz, stan lee, marilyn manson, jennifer love hewitt, peter north


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani Difranco 

Can't think of four more right now, I'll edit this later if I come up with more.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

andy warhol
marilyn manson
demetri martin
jonathan swift
mae carol jemison


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

1. Richard Dawkins
2. Charles Darwin
3. Brian Flemming
4. Giordano Bruno
5. Gene Roddenberry

Epic dinner conversation there.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Hayao Miyazaki
3. Giada De Laurentiis 
4. Anthony Bourdain
5. Asia Carrera

And just in case one of them couldn't make it, I'd have Mr. Norm Augustinus on stand-by. Should make for an interesting conversation.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

1. Albert Einstein
2. Jesus Christ
3. Jodie Foster
4. Lyoto Machida
5. Buddha


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> -Helen Keller
> -Ann Frank
> -(alcoholic) Mary Pickford
> -Vlad the Impaler
> ...


hahhahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

RoninDistance said:


> 1. Natalie Portman
> 2. Hayao Miyazaki
> 3. Giada De Laurentiis
> 4. Anthony Bourdain
> ...


Asia Carrera?!!? A pornstar! Now we are talking..


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

1. Ayn Rand
2. Peter Steele
3. Ernest Hemingway
4. Stephen Hawking
5. Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I would invite...
Heather Sweet (a.k.a. Dita Von Teese).
Jacqueline Onassis.
Johnny Depp.
Ann Sheridan.
William Shakespeare.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dalai Lama (the current one)
Jesus 
Denis Leary
Lord Byron
Friedrich Hölderlin (German poet)

What a combo! :lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jesus
Matthew
Mark
Luke 
John


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Gregor Mendel: He'd be all like "Excuse me, when is dinner going to be over? I need to go back to the monastery and make observations on my pea plants!"

Bronwen Wallace: She'd be all writing some free verse poetry about the pot roast

Terry Fox: He'd be all amazingly inspiring.

Alan Rickman: He'd be all like...actually, I don't care what he says, whatever he says sounds mind numbingly sexy

Leonardo DaVinci: He'd be all, "Dude, I'm freaking DaVinci"


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

-Richard Prior
-Don Rickles
-Lewis Black
-George Carlin
-John Stewart

I would probably lose my voice from laughing, but it would be worth it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Layne Staley
Shagrath (Dimmu Borgir)
Ted Danson
Jared Leto
Anthony Hopkins


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't host dinner parties but if I did I guess I would invite.

1. Clint Eastwood
2. Robert E Lee
3. Muhhomad Ali
4.Ted Williams
5. Adolf Hitler (not a fan just curious to know what was going on in his head)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My five, no particular order, links in case you don't know who they are ...

Sam Harris
Maynard James Keenan
Noam Chomsky
Jared Diamond
Susan Blackmore


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

Angus Young
Joss Whedon
Roald Dahl
Bruce Lee
Monica Belluci


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Plath, Burroughs, Leto, Pope, and Pope


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

George Carlin
Moses
Adolf Hitler
John Lennon
Rush Limbaugh

Now THAT would make for an interesting party! 

I'm assuming everybody can magically speak fluent English.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Ghandi
Salman Rushdie
Frank Schilling
Ol Dirty *******
Shaq


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Mitch Hedberg, Evangeline Lilly, Bobby Orr, Phil Ivey and Jon Lajoie.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Adolf Hitler
William Shakespeare
Woody Allen
Jesus Christ
Oprah Winfrey

What a great combo!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Man, that's hard.

Leonardo da Vinci
Buddha
Oscar Wilde
Shakespeare
Johnny Depp (sorry, I had to do it)

Can I have an alt. just in case one doesn't show up? If so, Alan Rickman.


----------



## mrschips (May 28, 2009)

John Lennon
Noel Gallagher
Thom Yorke
Neil Young
Kurt Cobain

Forget dinner!


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Jesus Christ
Benjamin Franklin
Teddy Roosevelt
Abraham Lincoln
Leonardo da Vinci

Guest Table:
George Washington
Winston Churchill
William Shakespeare
Albert Einstein
Caesar Augustus

Side Table:
Thomas Jefferson
The Dalai Lama
Robert E. Lee
Julius Caesar
George S. Patton Jr.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Audrey Hepburn, Truman Capote, Jane Birkin, Paul Dano and Philip Seymour Hoffman. God, that was hard. I wish I could invite more than that! I'd be so nervous to talk to them...


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

WayOut said:


> 1. Marilyn Manson
> 2. George Carlin
> 3. Jesus
> 4. Jenna Jameson
> ...


JESUS AND NIETZCHE! Oh God, can I watch dinner?


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

AudreyHepburn said:


> JESUS


I believe the OP said either living or dead, but not fictional :lol


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Way Out wanted to invited Jesus, I'd rather have Truman Capote! :haha


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bjork
george carlin
kurt vonnegut
peter sellars
virginia woolf (during an episode)

or maybe morrissey in place of one of them


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

John Steinbeck
Bruce Springsteen
Pierre Trudeau
Thomas Pynchon
Sam Pollock


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1. Andrew Zimmern(Not sure if I would want him cooking :lol )
2. H.P. Lovecraft
3. Michael Gross(Especially, if he loses his mind and thinks he really is Burt Gummer  )
4. Grigori Rasputin(I'm sure he would make the party interesting :lol )
5. Fred Trost (Deceased host of Michigan Outdoors and the Practical Sportsman)

A strange combination :lol Best I can think of at the moment. I'm sure I'll think of better choices later


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

1-5) The five surviving members of Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay I'm putting 5 of my favorite pornstars first followed by 5 random famous people (DOA):

Porn list:
* Brooke Bennett
* Jenny Hendrix
* Desert Rose
* Daisy Marie
* Dyanna Lauren

Famous/ significant list:

* Steve Vai
* Eric Johnson
* Keanu Reeves
* Socrates or Plato (i know it's two but bite me )
* Jimi Hendrix

Wow almost all of the latter are famous musicians/ guitarists. I think we'd have a huge jam sesh and skip dessert!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy **** i forgot Maximillian Robespierre. *sigh*


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

slylikeafox said:


> 1. Andrew Zimmern(Not sure if I would want him cooking :lol )
> 2. H.P. Lovecraft
> 3. Michael Gross(Especially, if he loses his mind and thinks he really is Burt Gummer  )
> 4. Grigori Rasputin(I'm sure he would make the party interesting :lol )
> ...


I would invite Lovecraft but I'm certain that his Anglophilia and anti-Semitism would get very grating after about a half-hour.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Rasputin is another must have of course!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Jaiyyson said:


> Rasputin is another must have of course!


I don't know...he'd never leave! He'd just keep coming back.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I would invite Lovecraft but I'm certain that his Anglophilia and anti-Semitism would get very grating after about a half-hour.


Good point :lol He would be an interesting guest, though. He could describe the monstrosities from his stories and Andrew Zimmern could recommend the best ways to cook them. Andrew Zimmern will eat just about anything 



Jnmcda0 said:


> I don't know...he'd never leave! He'd just keep coming back.


:lol And he would be hitting on every woman at the party


----------



## curlsmakethegirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Jesus Christ
Demetri Martin
Edgar Allan Poe
Mitch Hedberg
Martin Johnson
Amanda Palmer and Joan Jett can come along as well.

So...I have seven. I'll just make more food, it's all good.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Julie d'Aubigny or Tilda Swinton
Leonardo da Vinci
Oscar Wilde
the Buddha
Bertrand Russell


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Jesus
Michael Jackson
Elvis
Albert Einstein
Brandon Flowers

My reasons are simple....I wanna get the most money possible for selling tickets to this dinner party. With 1. I cover the religious people, with 2. All of Mj's fans which he had alot of 3. All Elvis fans which he had alot of 4. All the science geeks/smart people of the world. 5. All the The Killers fans like myself which their are alot of. 

Ticket sales would go through the roof and I'd become the richest person in the world, of course finding a place big enough to hold the party and all the guests might be an issue though.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Stanley said:


> I believe the OP said either living or dead, but not fictional :lol


That Jesus of Nazareth was an actual historical person is pretty much undisputed. Whether or not he was the son of God is a separate matter.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

anonymid said:


> That Jesus of Nazareth was an actual historical person is pretty much undisputed.


Biblical gospels can hardly be called undisputed facts. The real fact remains, there are no credible historical records or any physical proof of Jesus of Nazareth ever existed.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Karl Marx
Francis Wheen
Naomi Klein
Clement Attlee
John Maynard Keynes

So I can plot my new world order, obv.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Mitch Hedberg
Ned Vizzini
Stephen King
Remedios Varo
Chang Jung


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Stephen King
Denis Leary
Sacha Baron Cohen
Lemmy from Motorhead
Steve Irwin


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Kurt Cobain
Jesus
Marilyn Manson
Sasha Grey 
Belladonna


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

FDR
Hunter S. Thompson
Jean-Paul Sartre
Ahmad Shah Massoud
Kevin Smith/George Carlin

Smitty and Carlin would have to fight to the death for the final seat.

Edit: ****, Richard Dawkins and Dan Dennett. Can I host another party after the first one?


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Aristotle
Steve O
Douglas Adams 
Samantha 38 G
Cleopatra


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Tupac Shakur
Biggie Smalls
Selena Quintanilla-Perez
Bob Marley
Alicia Keys

Roger Waters if someone can't make it.


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Ellen Page
Jesus Christ
Lionel Messi
Armin van Buuren
Leonardo Da Vinci


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Vladimir Nabokov
Mark Twain
Enya (dude, she lives in a castle)
Atilla the Hun
Rumi (he'd probably be high during the whole dinner)

[And if one of them decides to bail out on me MAYBE I would invite Harmony Korine just to laugh at him. It'd also be interesting to bring that Hungarian chick Elizabeth Bathory but I'd be too afraid of her slicing up my virgin *** and bathing in my blood.]


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

nothing to fear said:


> bjork
> george carlin
> kurt vonnegut
> peter sellars
> ...


I would love to attend this dinner.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

elliott smith
paul thomas anderson
bob dylan
joe strummer
bill hicks


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Charlotte Bronte
Antonio Banderas
Jesus
Lincoln
H.L Mencken


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

BPA free said:


> Dick Cheney
> adolf hitler
> joseph stalin
> Mao tse tung
> ...


lol you forgot bill o reilly and glenn beck


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

1. Bruce Lee
2. Neil Patrick Harris
3. Stephen Colbert
4. Clint Eastwood
5. Jesus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesus
Jane Austen
Edgar Martinez
Audrey Hepburn
Paul McCartney


----------



## BrokenMirrors (Apr 18, 2011)

Bill Hicks
Jesus Christ
Jimi Hendrix
Richard Dawkins
Clint Eastwood


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Bruce Campbell
Howard Stern
Trey Parker
Bill Parcells
George Carlin


----------



## BrokenMirrors (Apr 18, 2011)

F*** me, I want George Carlin too!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

George Carlin
John Lennon
Abraham Lincoln
Michael Jackson
Mark Twain


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Bob Dylan
Christopher Hitchens
Salman Rushdie
Bill Gates
Richard Dawkins


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Ron Paul, Aeneas Williams, Ronald Reagan.....

That's it, really.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Stanley Kubrick (so i could be influenced)
Freddie Mercury (again, so i could be influenced)
Chandler Bing (Perry has to be in this role for the whole evening, no exceptions)
Amelia Earhart (so we could discuss her mysterious disappearance)
Kris Versteeg (just because)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Jesus Christ
Vic Mignogna
Freddie Mercury
Michael Jackson
Johnny Depp


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Morrissey
Maria Sharapova
Bob Geldof
Kurt Cobain
Jennifer Aniston

A random 5 that come to mind,not that I'd be talking to any of them...


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Kurt Vonnegut
George Orwell
Ray Bradbury
Aldous Huxley
Ayn Rand

Really, I just want to start off "soooo.... what's gonna be the downfall of western civilization?" and watch them go at it. I think I'd need some popcorn.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ ha, i'll join you with that one.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Epictetus 
Seneca
Marcus Aurelius
Cleopatra
Isaac Asimov


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

For laughter & discussion;
George Carlin
Ricky Gervais
Morrissey

For drooling;
Johnny Depp
Jared Leto


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

> Ellen Page
> Jesus Christ
> Lionel Messi
> Armin van Buuren
> Leonardo Da Vinci


Jesus Christ...Leanardo Da Vinci... Ellen Page



> Aristotle
> Steve O
> Douglas Adams
> Samantha 38 G
> Cleopatra


One you get tired of listening to aristotle you all can watch steve-o swallow a gold fish. :b



> Jesus
> Jane Austen
> *Edgar Martinez*
> Audrey Hepburn
> Paul McCartney





> Ron Paul, *Aeneas Williams*, Ronald Reagan.....
> 
> That's it, really


.

True sports fans!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Arnold Schoenberg
Napoleon Bonaparte
Alfred Hitchcock
Epictetus
Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

Easy!

Nicolas Cage
Adolf Hitler
Freddie Mercury
Virginia Woolf
Tupac


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

> Jesus Christ
> Benjamin Franklin
> Teddy Roosevelt
> Abraham Lincoln
> ...


You stole all my choices!

Jesus 
Shakespeare 
Einstein 
Lincoln
Da Vinci


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Dorothy Parker
René Magritte
Caligula
M. Hulot 
Little Edie Beale


----------



## Reef (May 12, 2011)

Leonardo da Vinci
Osama bin Laden
Charles Darwin
Adolf Hitler
Isaac Newton

If Osama blows himself up along the way, Albert Einstein will be the replacement. 

(I know he was capped by SEAL Team 6. This is assuming he rises from his watery grave).


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

*My 'Fun' Choice:*
Jimmy Fallon
Chris Farley
Marilyn Monroe
Neil Armstrong
Steven Spielberg

*My Philosophical Choice:*
John Lennon 
Albert Einstein
Abraham Lincoln
Winston Churchill
Mahatma Gandhi
(with an appearance from Stephen Hawking)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

George Carlin 
Devendra Banhart
Angelina Jolie 
George Noory
Bianca Casady


----------

